# Ke$ha fursuit music video? WTF



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8A4QVop3-8

I don't even...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

At first I was laughing when the chair huged Ke$ha, but then it just went back to how I would react to other Ke$ha videos: Looking at the video thinking WTF.


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

There are fursuits of a sort in Taylor Swift's "We are Never Getting Back Together" music video as well. Pretty bizarre, but the chick dressed in the squirrel suit is kinda cute.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, first Taylor Swift with "We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together"
now Ke$ha with "C'mon"
any guesses on who the next to make a weird video involving fursuits.
My bets are on Lady Gaga


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Okay, first Taylor Swift with "We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together"
> now Ke$ha with "C'mon"
> any guesses on who the next to make a weird video involving fursuits.
> My bets are on Lady Gaga


The ones in Taylor Swift's video aren't full suits. No fursuit heads, just ears and a bit of makeup. Almost prefer that in a way...Some of the fursuit heads I've seen are fucking creepy.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2013)

Im scared...


----------



## Sixx (Jan 13, 2013)

Rise against did this well before them, take a look (>0.0)>---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

That's silly. Ke$ha what even are you doing anyway?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sixx said:


> Rise against did this well before them, take a look (>0.0)>---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0



I completely forgot about this song. And I downloaded and watched the music video a long time ago.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 13, 2013)

*dies*


----------



## Em1l (Jan 14, 2013)

well after a one minute intro......wtf
that was odd, moving on to the rise against video...........


----------



## Furcade (Jan 15, 2013)

I would not recommend driving and fursuiting simultaneously. Something about the destroyed peripherals and reduced ability to turn your head makes it seem... dangerous.

Come to think of it, I also wouldn't recommend listening to Ke$ha whilst driving - the tendency of her voice to mass murder brain cells could cause erratic behaviour.


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 19, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> Okay, first Taylor Swift with "We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together"
> now Ke$ha with "C'mon"
> any guesses on who the next to make a weird video involving fursuits.
> My bets are on Lady Gaga



Well, it would actually be interesting to see how Lady Gaga would do that for her video. My thoughts on this video though, I could not get over Ke$ha's bad singing to actually watch the whole video.


----------



## nokoto (Jan 19, 2013)

WTF O-o


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope Lady Gaga never does something involving furries, she'll find a way to make us seem even crazier :V


----------



## derekwolff (Jan 19, 2013)

Caden_The_Dingo said:


> I hope Lady Gaga never does something involving furries, she'll find a way to make us seem even crazier :V



Couldn't be any worse than CSI.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 19, 2013)

derekwolff said:


> Couldn't be any worse than CSI.


True. That episode of CSI was obscenely retarded, but no one watches CSI much any more from what I hear. I fear people still care about Lady Gaga though.


----------



## nokoto (Jan 21, 2013)

I stopped watching CSI because of that


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 21, 2013)

nokoto said:


> I stopped watching CSI because of that


I used to respect the show... Then I saw, _that_, episode.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 21, 2013)

Caden_The_Dingo said:


> I used to respect the show... Then I saw, _that_, episode.


I couldn't help but laugh at that episode. especially at the part when the investigators called that guy by his real name and the other person in the cat suit replied something like: ''You can call me .., MROW!''


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 22, 2013)

Coldplay also did this for Paradise.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2013)

Since this thread seems to have evolved into a "furries in music videos" thread.. I really like this one http://youtu.be/NLy4cvRx7Vc
At one point I had learned the dance and intended to cosplay one of the lions, but the con came and went and I didn't manage to buy the mask on time. Maybe next year.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 22, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I couldn't help but laugh at that episode. especially at the part when the investigators called that guy by his real name and the other person in the cat suit replied something like: ''You can call me .., MROW!''



My favourite part was when they did the UV light thing and the female investigator was all like "I like men with hairy chests, but that doesn't mean I want to have sex with a six foot weasel" XD

But yeah fursuits in music videos is an odd phenomenon. I guess fursuits are an odd phenomenon, too....


----------



## Koenigstiger (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok that's pretty creepy even with the sound all muted. Dead Kennedys' 'Chemical Warfare' makes a great soundtrack to watch the Ke$ha video with though. And what's with her name anyway, I don't get it?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 25, 2013)

Koenigstiger said:


> Ok that's pretty creepy even with the sound all muted. Dead Kennedys' 'Chemical Warfare' makes a great soundtrack to watch the Ke$ha video with though. And what's with her name anyway, I don't get it?



No one does.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 27, 2013)

.....when I see videos like this the main thought that comes to mind is how much less creepy furries would seem if the fursuits they used in these videos were actually *GOOD.*

I mean really, I've said it before but it rings true here...the quality of the build is all the difference between creepy and cute. Imagine these same videos with DHC suits? Ah well.




PsychicOtter said:


> Coldplay also did this for Paradise.



Here's the vid for convenience:

[video=youtube;1G4isv_Fylg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg[/video]


Of all the videos I saw in this thread this one was certainly the best. But...I must say these elephant fursuits, as well as the one in the Rise Against video, are pretty bad. Elephant must be one of the worst examples of fursuit to use in a video like this, it's very hard to get the proportions right I'd imagine and it comes off looking worse than it would using a canid suit, for sure. 

Ah well x2.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

Fursuits in pop music videos goes way back I think. Of recent pop music, I've seen some creepy use of animal costumes. Also, Wiley's Wearing My Rolex and Hadouken's Mad are worth mention in all the outrage they made.



Caden_The_Dingo said:


> I hope Lady Gaga never does something involving furries, she'll find a way to make us seem even crazier :V



Now, Ke$ha's done it, Lady Gaga might. Lady Gaga is quite unoriginal, she first copied that cybergoth song DJ Acucrack - So to Speak and then got popular as soon as she latched onto Wale's temporary fame for the promo and used her two earlier songs (i.e. Just Dance) as an example of potential with mainstream pop. I'm having a case of music critic rage here x3, meh pop music, at least Ke$ha tries a little bit.


----------



## Rapifade (Jan 31, 2013)

I really don't care about bands or singers or whatever using fursuits, but I wish they could avoid filling the song with drinking, sex references and other profane crap.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 31, 2013)

Rapifade said:


> I really don't care about bands or singers or whatever using fursuits, but I wish they could avoid filling the song with drinking, sex references and other profane crap.




Just listen to top 20 radio. It'll be most of the songs you'll hear.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 31, 2013)

guessing fursuits are becoming noticable each time a new music video is out, i saw the song by kesha and was like wtf is wrong with her, does she want to increase the mass media problem or call us good people *throws tv out the window*


----------

